# Yates & Jackson Brewery - Lancaster - July 2010



## Derelict-UK (Aug 2, 2010)

The Old Brewery was established in 1669. Yates & Jackson was formed in 1878, and continued brewing here until 1984 when the company was taken over by Thwaites. 

Mitchells (the only other local brewer at the time) bought the Old Brewery and transferred from their brewery in the city centre (on the site of the Vue cinema), apparently to take advantage of the spring water. Mitchells ceased brewing their own beer in 1999.

Mitchells have gone through years of consulting with English Heritage and after 3 failed attempts by local campaigners to get the building listed, they will demolish the brewery, which is in an area scheduled for redevelopment (please see the full letter to the public here, http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4139/4851759422_e1081be370_o.jpg)

Pics:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.






*D-UK*​


----------



## kevsy21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great work,i like the look of that,good pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like a good explore. Fab old building. Love your first pic...stunning.


----------



## TK421 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, what a great site, and your photos are excellent. I really like the one with the little bottles backlit. Good stuff that man!


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 3, 2010)

Smashing pics again - such brilliant details, like the whiteboard. I used to like a pint of Mitchell's in my distant undergraduate days too.... what a shame!
GDZ


----------



## professor frink (Aug 14, 2010)

Good work, some nice shots there.


----------



## MD (Aug 14, 2010)

excellent shots 
such a shame to see another brewery go


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 14, 2010)

Very interesting explore - superb photography. I really like the wall board listing all the various beers from 1998.


----------



## Kaputnik (Aug 14, 2010)

Great set of pics of an interesting place, D-UK,
After doing a bit of welding for a friend of a friend who just set up a micro-brewery, who showed me the basic process (with a good few free tastings, straight from the tank and still cloudy before the finings are added ), and visiting places like Sleaford maltings, and Kimberley brewery, i'm starting to find the process and the places involved interesting, looks like a lot of the tanks and equipment is still in place at this one, looks a great explore.


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 14, 2010)

Great report. Picture 16 is my favourite. Super quality and lighting. A slight touch of tonemapping perhaps? If so, very subtle.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Tomoco (Aug 19, 2010)

Great place, some great pics.


----------

